# Word triplets, ABC



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2021)

I saw this game on another web site, and it's really fun. Just go through the alphabet, posting words for the next three letters. They shouldn't just be random words, they should form some kind of phrase.  No need to have any connection with the phrase above, as long as it's the next three letters. Examples:

A big commotion
DEF

Don't eat frogs
GHI

and so on.  Here's the first one:

Always buy carefully
DEF


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2021)

D E F

Does  everthing Fondly

G H I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)

Go home immediately

J K L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2021)

*Just keep looking 

B E H*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2021)

The next three letters have to be M N O

Models never overeat

P Q R


----------



## officerripley (Dec 10, 2021)

Pirates quickly ransacked

S T U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2021)

Smack the Urchins

VWX


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2021)

Viewing Women's Xray 

YZA


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2021)

Your zipper's ajar! 

B C D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Buy Cold drinks

EFG


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2021)

Enormous fierce gorilla

H I J


----------



## officerripley (Dec 11, 2021)

Hurry, it's July

K L M


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2021)

Knit large mittens

NOP


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2021)

Need  Other Plans 

QRS


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2021)

Quick Run Sam

T U V


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2021)

Take Ursula's violin!

W X Y


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2021)

Why Xena's Yacht?

??????????Z, A, B???????????


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Zebras are Beasts

CDE


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2021)

Zoey  aided  Beth

C  D   E


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2021)

Camels dance elegantly

D E F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2021)

Dave eats figs

G H I


----------



## officerripley (Dec 11, 2021)

Grinches have inches

J K L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2021)

Just keep looking

M N O


----------



## officerripley (Dec 11, 2021)

Merry Noel, Owners

P Q R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2021)

Pack  Quilted  Robe

S   T    U


----------



## officerripley (Dec 11, 2021)

Snowy times upcoming

V W X


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2021)

Viewing Williams Xray 

Y Z A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Yellow Zoo Animals 

BCD


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2021)

Baking  cookies daily

E   F   G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2021)

Elves fill giftboxes

H I J


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

Harvey Is Jiving

KLM


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2021)

Kids love marshmallows

N O P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2021)

Not on potatoes

Q R S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2021)

Quickly  restart  service

T   U    V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Take up Violin

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2021)

Wireless xylophone? Yikes!

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Zips are Broken

CDE


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Christmas Day Excitement

FGH


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2021)

Family  gathering home

I  J   K


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2021)

I just know

L M N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2021)

Loving  My  Neighborhood

O  P   Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Opened presents quickly

RST


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

Reserve Six Tickets

UVW


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

Use various  wearables

X  Y   Z


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2021)

Xrays yielded zero.

A B C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Another Big Cow

DEF


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

Doing  everything  fancy

G   H   I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2021)

Get haggis immediately 

J K L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Jim's kitchen leaked

MNO


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

Meant no offence

PQR


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2021)

Pick  quality roses

S   T   U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2021)

Saw Tom's uncle

VWX


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2021)

Very  White  Xmas

Y  Z    A


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2021)

Your zebra attacked!

B C D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2021)

Better calm down!

EFG


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2021)

Earthworms found gold

H I J


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2021)

Help! I'm jammed!

K L M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2021)

Kids look Mucky

NOP


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2021)

Nothing offends Paul

Q R S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2021)

Quiet  Rebellious Student

T   U    V


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2021)

That unspeakable virus!

W X Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Was x-rayed yesterday.

ZAB


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2021)

Zebras are beautiful 

C D E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2021)

Christmas  Dinner  expected

F   G    H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Faith Gives Hope 

IJK


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)

I just kickboxed.

LMN


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2021)

Lee met Ned

OPQ


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2021)

Open, please, quick!

R S T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2021)

Remember Santa's teacakes

U V W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Use Vowels wisely 

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

X-ray your zebra

ABC


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2021)

Always bring cash

D E F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2021)

Don't eat ferrets 

G H I


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Get   Holiday   Ideas

J   K   L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Just keep laughing

MNO


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Make  New Order

P  Q   R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)

Pope Queries resurrection

STU


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 19, 2021)

Surely That’s Understandable

VXW


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Virtual  Xmas  Wishes

Y   Z   A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2021)

Yawning zebras awoke 

B C D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2021)

Better come down!

E F G


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2021)

Eco - Friendly  Grass

H   I    J


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello, I'm Jeremy!

K L M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

Knock loudly mother 

NOP


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2021)

Never overcook pigeons

Q R S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2021)

Quitting real soon

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

TUV  ... 
Take Unexpected Voyage

W   X   Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2021)

Wild xylophone yodeling

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

Zebras 'are breeding

CDE


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)

Christmas Day events

FGH


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 22, 2021)

Family  gathering  home

I   J    K


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2021)

I just know.

L M N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2021)

Lutes make noise 

O P Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2021)

One person Quit. 

RST


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Rest  Stayed  Together

U    V    W


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2021)

Ugly vultures wait 

X Y Z


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

X-tra  Young  Zebra

A   B      C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

A baby christening

DEF


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2021)

Ducks envy flamingos

G H I


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2021)

GHI

Go Home idiot

JKL


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2021)

Just Keep Laughing

M   N    O


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2021)

My nephew overreacted

P Q R


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 24, 2021)

Perfect Quality Rug 


STU


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)

Shark turned ugly

VWX


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2021)

Very wonderful Xmas

YZA


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2021)

Your zebra attacked

B C D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2021)

....because Cubs drowned 

EFG


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2021)

Eat flavored granola

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2021)

Hollyhocks in July 

KLM


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Kittens love milk

NOP


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2021)

Nervous orangutans pee

Q R S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Quickly revive skunk!

TUV


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 27, 2021)

Take  Uncertain  Voyage

W   X   Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Will Xavier yodel?

ZAB


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2021)

Zebras abhor burping

C D E


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2021)

Call Daughter Edna

F G H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2021)

Field  Goal  Happened

I    J    K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

I just know.....

LMN


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2021)

Leading Man   Narcissistic

O    P     Q


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2021)

Overly prying questions.

R S T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2021)

Racing speeding trains

UVW


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2021)

Until Vic Wins

X Y Z


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2021)

X - Y = Zero

A B C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Australia buys Canada!

DEF


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2021)

Dry Ethiopian Farmland

GHI


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)

Gin heightens inspiration

J K L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Join  Kitchen  Ladies

M    N    O


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2021)

Men never object

P Q R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Please  Quit  Running

S    T     U


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2021)

Same tools used

V W X


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

Very  Wide  Xylophonist

Y   Z     A


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2021)

Your zebra atrophied!

B C D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2021)

Burned Christmas Dinner

EFG


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

Eat five grapes.

HIJ


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

Here in January

KLM


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Keep Looking Masterful 

NOP


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2022)

Never overeat prunes.

QRS


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Quiet   Relaxing   Saturday

T     U      V


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Tuesday's Under Valued.  

WXY ?


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Watching  X-rated Yarn

Z    A     B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Zoo Animal Bibs   

CDE


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 1, 2022)

Call daughter early

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

Feel generally hopeful

I J K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

I just know

LMN


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2022)

Lipigiwig means nothing 

O P Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

...or perhaps quality


RST


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2022)

Rate  Several   Teams

U    V      W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2022)

Umbrella Very Wet

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

X-ray your zircon.

A B C


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

Attempts better count.  

DEF


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2022)

Donuts eaten fast

GHI


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

Go hide inside.

JKL


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2022)

Just Keep  Looking

M    N      O


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

Mailed numerous offers.

PQR


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2022)

Painted  Quite  Rapidly


S     T     U


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

Shoes torn up.

VWX


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2022)

Viewed William's X-ray.


Y Z A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

Yellow Zipped Anorak

BCD


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Banana  Cake  Decorated

E   F     G


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2022)

Elderly fogies grumble

H I J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2022)

Hank is juggling

KLM


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2022)

Keep laughing merrily

N O P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2022)

Needy old people

QRS


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

Quick,   rescue safely

T    U    V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

The unusual valet

W X Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2022)

Will Xylophones Yell ?

Z A B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Zipliners are badass

C D E


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

Cook dozen eggs.

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2022)

Fred's going home

I J K


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

I just knew.

LMN


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2022)

Let Me Nap 

OPQ


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

Opportunity presented quickly.

RST


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2022)

Resist sweet Tapas

UVW


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Use  Various  Watercolors

X   Y    Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 5, 2022)

Xerox yourself, Zorro!

ABC


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2022)

Abbe brought cookies

D E F


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2022)

Dancing extra fandangos 

G H I


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Getting  Home  Improvement

J   K     L


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Jumping kids leaped!

MNO


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2022)

Music's now on

PQR


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Please quit running.

STU


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Stop  The  U-boat

V   W    X


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Very wailing xylophone.

YZA


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2022)

Young  Zoom  Audience

B    C      D


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2022)

Beloved Cats, Dogs....

EFG


----------



## Mandee (Jan 6, 2022)

Energy For Gymnastics

H I J


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi, I'm Jane! 

KLM


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

Ken loves music

N O P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2022)

Ned opened presents


Q R S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

Queen resigned suddenly

T U V


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2022)

Tune up Violin

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2022)

Who x-rayed you?

Z A B


----------



## Mandee (Jan 7, 2022)

Zebras Are Beautiful

C D E


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Carefully Divided Eclairs!  

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2022)

Feeling gassy, hon?

I J K


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

It just kicked! 

LMN


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2022)

Lucky  Money  Number

O    P     Q


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2022)

One picky question

R S T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Rudeness Sometimes Tolerated


UVW


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

Ultra Violet windows 

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2022)

Xerox your zona

ABC


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2022)

Algebra begets cursing

D E F


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2022)

Dark evening falling


G    H    I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2022)

Germans Host Italians 

JKL


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2022)

Jettisoned kitty litter

MNO


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

More Nonsense Online    

PQR


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)

Political question resolved

STU


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2022)

Some  time  unused

V   W    X


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2022)

Violins with Xylophones

YZA


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2022)

You zigged  around

B     C     D


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2022)

Bouncy Cheese Donuts

E F G


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2022)

Exercise for grandmas

H I J


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

Hidden in jungle

KLM


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Kangaroos love mangos

NOP


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2022)

No orange pizza

Q R S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 12, 2022)

Quite   Rude   Student

T   U    V


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2022)

Two umbrellas vanished

W X Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2022)

Wild Xenophontic Yeti

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Zebras are Black

CDE


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2022)

Cats don't empathize

F G H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2022)

Forget Going Home


I    J    K


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm just kind.

L M N


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

Left my notes.

OPQ


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2022)

One Person Quoted

RST


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

Roof shingles torn.

UVW


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Uncle Vinnie's worried.

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2022)

Xploding Yugoslavian Zithers

A B C


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2022)

Amateur   Beauty  Contest

D    E     F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Definitely Extremely Fair.  

GHI


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

Ghosts Haunt Icebergs 

J K L


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Jubilant King Lion!  

MNO


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2022)

Most never opine

P Q R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Particular Qualities resonate.

STU


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Save  The Union

V   W    X


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2022)

Vacationing With X's  

YZA


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Yugoslavian Zephyr Artist

BCD


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Beach Chair Dining!  

EFG


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2022)

Egg Foo Geriatric

H I J


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Highly Impressive Jokes!

KLM


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2022)

Keep  Late Meetings

N   O    P


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Neatly Opened Packages

QRS


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2022)

Quick, run swiftly!

TUV


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Turned Up Vacancy

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2022)

What xcellent yearbooks

Z A B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Zoological Academy's Buzzing! 

CDE


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2022)

Clever Dancing Eels

F G H


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Frightfully gigantic hamsters

IJK


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2022)

Inside  Jenny's  Kitchen

L   M    N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2022)

Little Mice Now

O P Q


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Overlapping posts quickly.

RST


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2022)

Restaurant Staff Terminated

UVW


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2022)

Underwater viewing whales

X Y Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2022)

X-rated Yukon Zoo

ABC


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2022)

Adorable  Bear   Cub


D   E    F


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Deeply emotional Feelings

GHI


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2022)

Get here immediately

J K L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2022)

Just kidding Leo

MNO


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2022)

Machines need oiling 

P Q R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2022)

Please Quit Reading

S T U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Do I dare  ? ^^^^^^... nah 

Shake the Umbrella

VWX


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

Very wearisome xylophone! 

YZA


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2022)

You Zoom Always

B C D


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

Better Call Doctor

EFG


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2022)

Extra for Granny 

HIJ


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 21, 2022)

Help, I'm jittery

KLM


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2022)

Keep  Laughing  Murrmurr

N   O    P


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2022)

No Olives, Please

Q R S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

Questions raised suspicion

TUV


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2022)

Terrifying ugly vultures

W X Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2022)

Wild Xmas Yodeling

Z A B


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2022)

Zebras are beautiful

C D E


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Cheerful Doctor Excelled

FGH


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2022)

Found Grace's Handbag

I J K


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm just kidding

LMN


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

Loving my Nirvana 

OPQ


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2022)

Our petty quarrel

R S T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Rain/ Snow, Tomorrow

UVW


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2022)

Us versus We

X Y Z


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Xtra Young Zebras! 

ABC


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2022)

A Baby Crying

D E F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Dinner Every Friday

GHI


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2022)

George hollers irritatingly

J K L


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

Joking Kids Lingered.

MNO


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

Maiden  Name  Odd

P    Q     R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

Practice Quantity Restrictions.

STU


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

Stuff  The Uhaul

V    W    X


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2022)

Vampires Were Xenophobic 

Y Z A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2022)

Yukon zoo awards

B C D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

British Can Dance...

EFG


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

Early Friday Guests

HIJ


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

How I Joke

K L M


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2022)

Kindness levels meanness

NOP


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2022)

Next one please..

QRS


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2022)

Questions require scrutiny

T U V


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

This useless vehicle

W X Y


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2022)

We Xpect You

Z A B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2022)

Zaniest Alphabet Book 

CDE


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

Calendar  Date  Established

F   G    H


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2022)

Forget Getting High

I J K


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2022)

It Just Kicked!     

LMN


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Lose money now.

OPQ


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2022)

Old Polish Queen

RST


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2022)

Russians Shoot Tsar

U V W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2022)

Uncle Victor winked

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2022)

X-ray Your Zelophobia 

ABC


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2022)

America's Below Canada

DEF


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2022)

Demand external Forces 

GHI


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 27, 2022)

Gems have iridescence

JKL


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2022)

Just  keep looking

M N O


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

More Neutral Opinions

PQR


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2022)

Porcupine Quills Rattle 

S T U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Sailors Torpedoed U-boats

VWX


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Very Wonderful Xylophone 

YZA


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2022)

Yellow Zeppelins Arrived


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2022)

Band Concert  Delayed

E   F   G


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Endless Flower Gardens

HIJ


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2022)

Here, I jitterbugged

K L M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

Keeping lost marbles?  

NOP


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2022)

No Octopus Pie 

Q R S


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

Quite right, Sir! 

TUV


----------



## suds00 (Jan 28, 2022)

think up verses                                                                                                                                                                                                                               wxy


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 28, 2022)

Will Xavier yell.

ZAB


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2022)

Zippers always bend

C D E


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

Cold Dark Evenings

FGH


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Flowing Golden Hair

IJK


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2022)

I just know!

L M N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

Late   Morning   Nap

O  P   Q


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Outstanding Paper Quality

RST


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2022)

Really Superior Technology

U V W


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Unbelievable Viewing Windows

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2022)

X-tra   Young  Zebra

A    B    C


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2022)

Alligators Before Crocodiles 

D E F


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2022)

Don't Ever Forget!

G H I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2022)

Guess her identity.

JKL


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Jerry Knows Linda

MNO


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

Medium, no onions.

PQR


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2022)

Perfectly Quiet Room

STU


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2022)

Some Teachers Understand

V W X


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2022)

Vince wanted Xrays 

Y Z A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2022)

Yodeling Zebras Arriving 

B C D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2022)

Beautiful   Cottage  Decor

E   F     G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

Eggs Fried Greasy! 

HIJ


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2022)

Hairy Itchy Juggler 

K L M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2022)

Knowing Logarithmic Mathematics

NOP


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

Nice  Open  Plan

Q    R     S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2022)

Question random sentences.

T U V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

Totally Under Valued

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2022)

Who X-rayed You?

Z A B


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 1, 2022)

Zebras are bada$$es

CDE


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2022)

Caring Does Endure
FGH


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

Feed Growing Horses.

IJK


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

I  Joke  Kaila

L   M   N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

Lunch Missing Noodles. 


OPQ


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 1, 2022)

Oh, poor queen!

R S T


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2022)

Really Sad Tale

U V W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Unexpected Visitors Welcomed.

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2022)

Xerox Your Zucchini

A B C


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Ask Before Calling.

DEF


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Demand Equal footing

GHI


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Great Hopes Instilled.

JKL


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2022)

Jim kissed Linda

M N O


----------



## Jace (Feb 3, 2022)

Might not order!?! 

P Q R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

Pretty quick response!

S T U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Spotted turquoise Umbrella

VWX


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2022)

Valerie wants Xanax!

YZA


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2022)

Yetis Zigzag About 

B C D


----------



## Jace (Feb 4, 2022)

Barely cautious driver 

 E F G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Eating frosted Granola 

HIJ


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

Hiking in Jamaica 

K L M


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

Kodak  Lasting   Moment

N   O    P


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

No objections, Please! 

Q R S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Queasy Rabbit Suffered

TUV


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

Teal umbrella vanished

W X Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Will Xavier yield?

ZAB


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

Zips are broken

CDE


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2022)

Calming  Daily  Entertainment

F    G     H


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2022)

Frightening Ghost Hunting

I J K


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2022)

Ill-Judged  Kookiness

L   M    N


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Love me, Norbert

O P Q


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Opinions please, quickly!

R S T


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2022)

Red sunset tomorrow

U V W


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Usual violent weather

X Y Z or A B C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2022)

Xray your zebra!


A B C


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Another broken camera

D E F


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Doing everything, finally! 

G H I


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

Going  Home Imminently

J    K    L


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Jump kick lively 

M N O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

More Noticeable Office

PQR


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2022)

Please quit reading

S T U


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Send them Upstairs.

VWX


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

View Wide  X-ray

Y   Z    A


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes, Zelda,Always! 

B C D


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

Busy  Calendar Days

E    F     G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Excellent Final Grade.

HIJ


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2022)

H I J

Hide Irene's Jacket

K L M


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Kangaroos love meadows.

NOP


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Not open permanently 

Q R S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2022)

Quick returns soon

T U V


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 7, 2022)

The unlikely villain

W X Y


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 7, 2022)

We x-ray youngsters 

Z A B


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2022)

Zippers always break


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2022)

C D E

Can't do everything

F G H


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2022)

Find Good   Helpers ^ 

I   J   K


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Ignore jealous kins 

L M N


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2022)

L M N
Let me nap
O P Q


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Open, please, quickly 

R S T


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2022)

Really splendid teeth

U V W


----------



## Jace (Feb 9, 2022)

Unusual visual wonders 

X Y Z


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2022)

Xplain your zero

A B C


----------



## Jace (Feb 9, 2022)

Always be courteous! 

D E F


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2022)

Don't ever forget

G H I


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2022)

Get Help  Immediately

J   K    L


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2022)

Just keep Loving

M N O


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2022)

My nephew overdosed

PQR


----------



## tinytn (Feb 10, 2022)

Popular Queen  Responded 

S T U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2022)

Standing toes upwards

VWX


----------



## Jace (Feb 10, 2022)

Very well xeroxed 

Y Z A


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2022)

Your zipper's apart!

B C D


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2022)

Birdies can dance

E F G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2022)

Elephants frequently giggle.

HIJ


----------



## Jace (Feb 11, 2022)

He's incessantly jealous 

K L M


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2022)

Kathy Loves Men

N O P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

Not one Peach

QRS


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2022)

Quiet  Religious   Service

T   U     V


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2022)

Two upperclassmen volunteered

W X Y


----------



## tinytn (Feb 12, 2022)

Who  x-rayed  you ?

Z A B


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Zany After Bedtime! 

CDE


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2022)

Cheap Dried Eggnog

F G H


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Forever getting hungry 

I J K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

I just know

LMN


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2022)

Let's meet nightly!

OPQ


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Openly, publicly, quietly!

R S T


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Running scared tonight!

U V W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Ultimate Viewing Window

XYZ


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

X-Ray Your Zipper.

A B C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2022)

Andalucian Bull Charge 

DEF


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2022)

Dinosaurs eat fudge 

G H I


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Going Home Intoxicated

J K L


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 13, 2022)

Join   Kitchen  Lunch


M   N   O


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

My Next Operation

P Q R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2022)

Pleasantly Quiet River

STU


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Save the Unicorn

V W X


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2022)

View Waldo's Xposure

Y Z A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes, Zebra acclimated.

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2022)

Baked Cod Dinner

EFG


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Eating Frozen Grapes

H I J


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2022)

Hooray, I joined!

K L M


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2022)

Keep Leftover Meals

NOP


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

No old people!

Q R S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

Quiet roller skate 

TUV


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2022)

Three unicorns verified.

W X Y


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Why x-ray youngsters?

Z A B C


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 14, 2022)

Zorro acts Bold

CDE


----------



## Jace (Feb 14, 2022)

Can't do enough 

F G H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

For Good Health

I J K


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Flowers growing higher. 

IJK


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Flowers growing higher.
> 
> IJK


I'm just kidding
(with my answer slightly ahead of yours)

L M N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Leaving Monday Night.

OPQ


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Or pretty quickly

R S T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Reconsider Staying Tomorrow!  

UVW


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Usually _vie_ would 

X Y Z


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Xactly You Zed!     

ABC


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2022)

Another buttered chicken 

D E F


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Dancing every Friday 

G H I


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2022)

Girls hate itchiness

J K L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

John Knows Languages

MNO


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

My number one

P Q R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2022)

Pretty quaint response

S T U


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2022)

Springy twangy underwear

V W X


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

Various Walking Xoskeletons 

YZA


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2022)

Yodelers zigzag anywhere 

B C D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Baby camel danced

EFG


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2022)

Every Frenchman gesticulates

H I J


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 16, 2022)

Have  Ice  Jug

K   L    M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Kitties love milk

NOP


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2022)

Nothing One Price


QRS


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2022)

Q R S

Queen resigned Saturday 

T U V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2022)

Tell us vocally.

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2022)

What xcellent youngsters

Z A B


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Zippers and Buttons

C D E


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2022)

Cocktail   Dress  Elegant

F    G    H


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Federal Government Holiday

I J K


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Identify Jury-room Key

LMN


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2022)

Lingerie modeling? Never!

O P Q


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Opposite Personality Quirks  

RST


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

remain seated throughout

UVW


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Ugly vase wasted.


XYZ or YZA?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

X-amine Your Zipper!

A B C


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2022)

Another  Breakfast  Club

D   E    F


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

Distinctly eventful February?

GHI


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2022)

Giraffes hate itching 

J K L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

Just Kick Leaves!   

MNO


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2022)

Minnie's nephew overcompensated

P Q R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2022)

Past Queens' Reigned 

STU


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

Shaded Trees Undergrowth 

VWX


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Vampires want xylophones 

Y Z A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Youthful Zest Accomplishments

BCD


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Better call dentist!

EFG


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 19, 2022)

Exciting  Family  Gathering

H   I   J


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Hoodlums In Jail

K L M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

Knitting Long mufflers

NOP


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

No octopus pie

Q R S


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 20, 2022)

Quaint    Rain  Stick

T   U    V


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Taking Unnecessary Vitamins

W S I


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2022)

WXY

We xray you

Z A B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2022)

Zebras are boring

CDE


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Create delicious Entree

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2022)

Fidgety grasshoppers hopped

I J K


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

Inmates juggle kelp

L M N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Late Monday Night

OPQ


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Onion Potato Quiche

R S T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Rocky Shore Trail

UVW


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 21, 2022)

Under  Various  Walls

X   Y    Z


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Xylophone Yodeling Zydeco

A B C


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Aardvark Beauty Contest


DEF


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Dried Exotic Fruit

G H I


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Gigantic Homey Igloo

JKL


----------



## Oldntired (Feb 21, 2022)

Just kicking leaves

mno


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 22, 2022)

Many  New  Options

P   Q   R


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Potato Quiche Rocks!

S T U


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2022)

Stuffed tomatoes?  Ugh.

V W X


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Visitors Want Xylophones

YZA


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Your Zebra's Angry. 

BCD


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2022)

Buffalos can't dance 

E F G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Elephants forgot gloves.

HIJ


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2022)

Here I jitterbugged

K L M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Koalas Love Marshmallows

NOP


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Nibbling On Peanuts

Q R S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Quietly Reading Stories

TUV


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 22, 2022)

Try using Vicks

W X Y


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Wanting X-tra Yogurt.

ZAB


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Zombies Ate Babies

C D E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

Could Dynamite Explode?

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogies grumble, "Humbug!"

I J K


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2022)

Ivory   Jack  Knife

L    M     N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

Looking Mostly North.

OPQ


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Octopuses play quoits 

R S T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

Roosters Sing Terribly 

UVW


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2022)

Unusual voices wailing

X Y Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2022)

Xylophoning yetis zigzag 

A B C


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

Antelopes Bothered Cat.

DEF


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2022)

Don't ever forget!

G H I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2022)

Go Home Immediately

JKL


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2022)

Just keep looking

M N O


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2022)

Making  new options

P   Q    R


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Please quit ranting

S T U


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Sent Ten Units

VWX


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Video was x-rated

YZA


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

You're Zactly Accurate!   

BCD


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Better call Doctor.

EFG


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Ear feeling Gooey?  

HIJ


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Happened in January

KLM


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Key lost Monday

NOP


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2022)

Needles often point 

Q R S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2022)

Questions rarely satisfy

T U V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Teapot Under Volume

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2022)

What xcited yelling!

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

Zebras are Breeding

CDE


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2022)

Cheap donuts erode 

F G H


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Flowers growing Horns 

IJK


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Indian juggling knives

L M N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Lake Michigan Navigated. 

OPQ


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2022)

Our plumber quit

R S T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Really Short Time

UVW


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2022)

Ugly violet wine

X Y Z


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

Xhausted Your Zelf  

ABC


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2022)

A bird chirped

DEF


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 28, 2022)

Deb enjoys family

G H I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2022)

Grave Homicide Investigations

JKL


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

Jellied Key Limes  

MNO


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Move North, Oliver

P Q R


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

Please Quickly Reverse.  

STU


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2022)

Stop taking underwear

V W X


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

(_It wasn't *me, *_@Sparky !)


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

Very wonderful Xylophone!!!!!

YZA


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

Your Zippers' Ajar 

BCD


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2022)

Be careful, darling

E F G


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2022)

Exit First Gate

HIJ


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2022)

Hailstones in July 

K L M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2022)

Kissing Like Mad

N O P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2022)

Never overeat persimmons

QRS


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2022)

Quaint  Ride-Share

T   U    V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

Try Undercooked Vension!

WXY


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2022)

Wild Xmas Yodeling 

Z A B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2022)

Zero Ads Believable!

CDE


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 4, 2022)

Cab  Driver   Entertaining

F    G    H


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2022)

Frosted Golfcart Handles 

IJK


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 4, 2022)

Instant Jello Kit

LMN


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

Liking my neighbours

OPQ


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Overgrowing Potato Quotas 



RST


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2022)

Rapid supercharged tortoise

U V W


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Unsung vole whisperers.  

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2022)

Xport your zinfandel

A B C


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Alternate Baked Cookies 

DEF


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2022)

Don't ever forget

G H I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2022)

Geniuses have ideas 

J K L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2022)

Just keep looking

M N O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

Malaysian nutmeg outsourced

P Q R


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Perfectly Quiet Reading

STU


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2022)

Spotty Taffeta Underwear

V W X


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2022)

Viewing Wavy  X-Rays

YZA


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Voracious Wild X-ray-tetra-fish

YZA


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2022)

Your Zither's Awful

B C D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2022)

Buckets Can Drip 

E F G


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

Eggs frequently Growl    

HIJ


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

Home in January

KLM


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2022)

Kids love Monopoly

N O P


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

"Next One, Please!"

QRS


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2022)

Questions require statements

T U V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

Tourists understand visas

WXY


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

Werewolves 'xpect yogurt

Z A B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Zebras Acting Badly


CDE


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2022)

Can't do enough!

F G H


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Forget Ground Hamburger!    

IJK


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2022)

I'll  jab kielbasa

L M N


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Left My Number 

OPQ


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2022)

Open please, quickly! 

R S T


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Really Slow Translator 

UVW


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

Under valued writer

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2022)

Xerox your zebra 

A B C


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2022)

And be careful!

D E F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Did elephants forget?

G H I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2022)

Go home instantly 

J K L


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Just Kidding Luckily!

MNO


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2022)

Mary needs Otto

P Q R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

People Questioning Reality

STU


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2022)

Sadly Tattered Underwear

V W X


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

Varnish With X-tra

YZA


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2022)

You Zoom Anyone 

B C D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2022)

Bought Cheap Donuts 

E F G


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 15, 2022)

Entertaining  Family  Gathering

H   I   J


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Having Immunity Jab

KLM


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2022)

Kites look magnificent

N O P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

No Otters, Please

QRS


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2022)

Quarter Regular Size  (Which is_ too small, if it's a coffee-to-go!)

TUV_


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2022)

Twin ukulele virtuosos 

W X Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

*Went xeroxing yesterday!

ZAB*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 16, 2022)

Zany  Adorable  Babies

C   D   E


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 16, 2022)

Can disarm explosives.

F G H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Farmers gratefully harvested

I J K


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2022)

Icelanders juggle kilts

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

Looking more natural

OPQ


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Open Park Quarry

RST


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2022)

Reading story tonight

UVW


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Upper Valley Weather

XYZ ?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2022)

Xenophobic yodeling zebra

A B C


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Armchair Baseball Cheerleader

DEF


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

_Don't Eat Fast

G H I_


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2022)

Get  Help   Immediately

J   K    L


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

Joking Kids Laughed.

MNO


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

My neighbor's Oldsmobile

PQR


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2022)

Posh Quarters Recognized

STU


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Several turbans unraveled.

VWX


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2022)

Very Waxy Xterior 

YZA


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Your Zodiac's Aries

BCD


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2022)

Bring cold drinks!

E F G


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2022)

oops.....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2022)

Oops?  Why?


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2022)

Enormous   Face  Guard

H   I   J


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Oops?  Why?


Thanks for asking, Sunny.
No significant problem, here. I had written a post for the letters, but had been interrupted at home, so I didn't post it immediately;
and then, when I posted it, I saw there was a post, for same letters.
Couldn't think of a post for the next letters, atm, so I just wrote oops.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

HIJ

Hilarious Internet Jokes

KLM


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2022)

Kangaroos look marsupial 

N O P


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2022)

Not original price

QRS


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2022)

Queen reigns supreme  

T U V


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Tapestry Unusual Velvet

WXY


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2022)

Waxy xylophones yellowed.

ZAB


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

Zebras are Black 

CDE


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2022)

City  Desk  Editor


F   G    H


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2022)

Flashy Green Highlights

IJK


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2022)

Iguana juggling's kooky

L M N


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

Longingly Missing Neighbors

OPQ


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2022)

Open Package  Quickly

R   S    T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 30, 2022)

Red socks today

U V W


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2022)

Use Vise  Wisely

X   Y    Z


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2022)

Ugly Vegetables Wither

X Y Z


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2022)

Xerox Yourself Zooming


ABC


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Another Baby Cried

DEF


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2022)

Daffodils Encountered Fondly

G H I


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 31, 2022)

G H I 

Go home immediately 

J K L


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2022)

Jewelry Kept Longterm

MNO


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2022)

My New Octopus

P Q R


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 1, 2022)

Picture queen relaxing

STU


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2022)

Student Teachers Unscheduled.

VWX, or VWY ?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Victoria wants x-rays

Y Z A


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2022)

Yodeling zebras abound

B C D


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2022)

Be careful, darling

E F G


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2022)

Explanation Finally Given.

HIJ


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 1, 2022)

He is jealous.

KLM


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2022)

Kids love marshmallows

N O P


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

No Overland Parkway.

QRS


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

Quality reflects standards.

TUV


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

Taking Up Violin

WXY


----------



## RubyK (Apr 3, 2022)

Why eXtra Yogurt?

ZAB


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2022)

Zombies are blotchy 

C D E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2022)

Can dummies educate?

FGH


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2022)

Flames get hot

I J K


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2022)

I just know.

L M N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Let's meet now!

O P Q


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2022)

Open packages quickly.

RST


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2022)

Rough sweaters tickle.

U V W


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 5, 2022)

Unhinged vagrants wander.

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2022)

Xenophobic yetis zigzag 

A B C


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2022)

Apes become comatose

D E F


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2022)

Doe-Eyed  Fawn

G   H   I


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2022)

Grow high irises 

J K L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Jane kissed Lars.

M N O


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2022)

My neighbor overheard.

P Q R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Portugal's Queen Resigned

S T U


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 8, 2022)

Special Train Used

VWX


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Viewing with X-rays

YZA


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2022)

Yolanda zips around.

B C D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2022)

Bad Cholesterol Diet

E   F    G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Each fir's green 

HIJ


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2022)

Halloween in June..  

K L M


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 9, 2022)

K L M

Keep learning Math

N O P


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

Next opinion, Please.

QRS


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2022)

Queens reign splendidly

T U V


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 9, 2022)

Try using Vicks


W X Y


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2022)

Why Xerox yourself ?

Y F D


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 9, 2022)

Z A B


Zero animals Born

C D E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Current Directives Eased

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2022)

Forget going home

I J K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm just kidding

LMN


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2022)

Lost my nightgown 

T Y N


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

OPQ

Open parcels quietly.

RST


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2022)

Red symbolizes trouble

U V W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

Unusual Violet Walls

XYZ


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 11, 2022)

Xenophobic Youth Zone

ABC


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Amazing Blue Crocus

DEF


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2022)

Daily  Exercise  Fanatic

G   H   I


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2022)

Good Housekeeping Issues

JKL


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2022)

Jumbucks Keep Leaking 

M N O


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2022)

*Men Need Overshoes

P Q R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Quit Reading



S T U


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Shake the umbrella

VWX


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Vera was x-rayed

YZA


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes, Zorro Arrived! 

BCD


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 12, 2022)

Because Charlie died.

EFG


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Every fig grows

HIJ


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2022)

Hip Injury Jogging

KLM


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2022)

Kleptomaniacs like marzipan 

N O P


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 13, 2022)

No  One   Plan

Q   R    S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Queen rules sovereignties 

TUV


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 13, 2022)

Try undoing valves!

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2022)

Wary xenophobes? Yikes!

Z A B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Zebras are beautiful

C D E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Can Diana Elope 

FGH


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2022)

*Frost Gets Heavy

IJK*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2022)

Inevitable jumping kangaroo

L M N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2022)

Lemons maintain nourishment

O P Q


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2022)

Opposing Points Quagmire 

RST


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Resisting sleep today

UVW


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

Unsealing vinyl wrapper

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2022)

Xonerated Your Zebra 

(_note: exonerated )

ABC_


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 15, 2022)

A B C

All Baby's Cry


D E F


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2022)

Definitely Extra Fruit!

GHI


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2022)

Grapes hang indiscriminately

J K L


----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2022)

Just keep Looking

M N O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2022)

My Nephew Overate

PQR


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Post questionnaire reading

STU


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2022)

Soothsayers tax utility

V W X


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2022)

Vampires want xylophones 

Y Z A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 18, 2022)

Your   Zoo  Attractions

B     C    D


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2022)

Bartenders create drinks

E F G


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 18, 2022)

Every Family Gathers 

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Harry's in Jail

KLM


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

King Louis murdered!

NOP


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Never once panicked

QRS


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2022)

Quaintly Resisted Suggestions

TUV


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 18, 2022)

Try Usurping Vandals

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2022)

Wales Xpels Yaks

Z A B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Zebras are bashful

CDE


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2022)

Curious Dark  Eyes

F   G   H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Fire glowing hotly

IJK


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Instantly Jolly Kitchen

LMN


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2022)

Leading  Man  Named

O  P    Q


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Outstanding Personal Qualities

RST


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 19, 2022)

Rinse spoon thoroughly 

U V W


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2022)

Using Various  Websites

X  Y   Z


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Xtra Yellow Zippers

ABC


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Andrew became Caustic

DEF


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2022)

Don't ever forget

G H I


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 20, 2022)

Go Home Idiot

J K L


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2022)

Juvenile kid lions

MNO


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2022)

My nephew's orangutan

P Q R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2022)

Patching Quilters Recognized.

S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2022)

Stealing truly upsets

V W X


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Viewing Wendy's X-rays

YZA


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2022)

Yodeling zebras about

B C D


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2022)

Baking Cookies Delayed 


EFG


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2022)

Exercise feels good

H I J


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2022)

Hot in July

K L M


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2022)

Keen  Leaf Monkey

N   O   P


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

Neds' outlandish Persona

QRS


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2022)

Questions rarely satisfy.

T U V


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2022)

Tired Uncle Victor

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2022)

Who xrayed you?

Z A B


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2022)

Zebra-riders Are Brave! 

CDE


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2022)

Comedians don't entertain.

F G H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2022)

Fires get hot

I J K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2022)

I just knew

LMN


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Last minute notice

OPQ


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2022)

Open, please, quick!

R S T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Rolling Stones Tour 

UVW


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2022)

Umbrellas vary widely

X Y Z


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Xcellent Youthful Zeal  

ABC


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2022)

Artful baboons cheat 

D E F


----------



## tinytn (Apr 27, 2022)

Don't eat fries 

G H I


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2022)

Girls Hate Ice

J K L


----------



## tinytn (Apr 27, 2022)

Joe's kid lied

S D D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2022)

M  N  O  ...

Make  New  Offer

P  Q   R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Pitching Quickly Right-handed

STU


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

Sell tartan umbrellas.

VWX


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Voice wishes Xponentially 

YZA


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2022)

Yolanda's zebra appeared!

B C D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2022)

Buffalos can't dance

E F G


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 28, 2022)

Elephants forget grammar

HIJ


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2022)

Hidden in Jacket

KLM


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2022)

Kangaroos leap madly

N O P


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2022)

Not on purpose.

QRS


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2022)

*Quail respects seniors

T U V *


----------



## tinytn (Apr 28, 2022)

Take useful vacations

W X Y


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2022)

Walmart xrays you

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

Zoos are Bad...

CDE


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2022)

Can't do everything

F G H


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 30, 2022)

Fox going hungry


I J K


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2022)

*I just know!

L M N*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

Last minute notes

OPQ


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 30, 2022)

Odd Personal Question 

RST


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2022)

Receiving  Special  Treatment

U   V    W


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2022)

Unused vampire wigs

X Y Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

X-ray your Zither

ABC


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2022)

Always buy chocolate 

D E F


----------



## tinytn (May 2, 2022)

Don't eat fish!

G H I


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2022)

Get Help  Immediately

J   K    L


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

Janitor kept Ladders

MNO


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2022)

My nose overheats

P Q R


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2022)

Puppy quickly ran 

S   T   U


----------



## Lavinia (May 4, 2022)

Stormy tantrums unnerve.

VWX


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2022)

Very Wicked  Xerography

Y   Z   A


----------



## Lavinia (May 4, 2022)

Young zebras amble.

BCD


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Bored clerics draw

EFG


----------



## Lavinia (May 5, 2022)

Easter Finally Gone

HIJ


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2022)

Hatchlings in jeopardy

KLM


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2022)

Keep  Long Memory

N  O  P


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Next one please

QRS


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2022)

Quite Relaxing Scenery

TUV


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2022)

The Useful  Valley

W   X   Y


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2022)

*Why x-ray's yearly ?

Z A B*


----------



## Lavinia (May 7, 2022)

Zealous apprentices blunder.

CDE


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Codes do expire

D


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2022)

*FGH
Fish Get Hungary

IJK*


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2022)

Interesting Jazzy Kaleidoscope 

LMN


----------



## Lavinia (May 8, 2022)

Let Mice Nibble

OPQ


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2022)

Opposite perspectives Quizzical

RST


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2022)

*Remember Small Things

UVW*


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2022)

*Use Various  Ways*

*E S S*


----------



## Lavinia (May 8, 2022)

XYZ

X-ray Your Zebra

ABC


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2022)

Alternative Breakfasts Created

DEF


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2022)

Daily Entertainment Fun

G   H   I


----------



## MountainRa (May 8, 2022)

God hates imprecations 

J K L


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2022)

Jesters Keep Laughing

MNO


----------



## RubyK (May 8, 2022)

Meals Not Ordered

PQR


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Proving Queen Right

STU


----------



## Lavinia (May 9, 2022)

Strange Talking Understood

VWX


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2022)

Vivid words xplained

Y Z A


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2022)

Your   Zillion  Arrived ...

B  C  D


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2022)

Better Count Dollars!  

EFG


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2022)

Eat Fried Goldfish

H I J


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2022)

Harry's in Jail

S N L


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2022)

K L M

Keep looking more!

N O P


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2022)

NOP

Need Other People

QRS


----------



## Lavinia (May 9, 2022)

Quiche requires sauce.

TUV


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

Take Umbrella, Violet 

WXY


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2022)

We'll xray you

Z A B


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2022)

Zebras are barcoded 

C D E


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2022)

Calm Down Everyone ...

F  G   H


----------



## Lavinia (May 10, 2022)

Flying geese hover

IJK


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2022)

I just know.

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Leaving Manchester now..

OPQ


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2022)

Offer  presents    questions 

R   S   T


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2022)

Real stumpers, truly.

U V W


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2022)

Usually Verify Whereabouts.

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2022)

Xenophobic Yetis Zigzag 

A B C


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

A bigger Catastrophe

DEF


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2022)

Don't ever forget.

G H I


----------



## JustBonee (May 12, 2022)

Gross hairy  insects

J   K   L


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2022)

Jealous King Lied

MNO


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

Marking Numerous Options

PQR


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Pleased Quite Rightly!

STU


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2022)

Save The Universe

V   W    X


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2022)

Very weird xrays

Y Z A


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Very Wearily Xhausted 

YZA


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2022)

Your Zebra Attacked

B C D


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Beliefs Cause Decisions

EFG


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2022)

Escape From Giraffes 

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Holiday in July

KLM


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Kangaroo likes melons

NOP


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

Numerous Overtired Pedestrians

QRS


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2022)

Quick rapid speed 

T U V


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Tinkling under vase

WXY


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

Wearisome Xasperating Yelling

ZAB


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Zipping around Berlin

CDE


----------



## GoneFishin (May 15, 2022)

Canada doesn't export

FGH


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2022)

Fighting got Hard

IJK


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2022)

Indians juggle karma

L M N


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

Laughter mediates numbness.

OPQ


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

Older patients quarantined.

RST


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2022)

*Remember small trips!

UVW*


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2022)

Use Venetian waterways

X Y Z


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2022)

X-tra  Yellow  Zinnia

A  B  C


----------



## GoneFishin (May 16, 2022)

Another Boat Cruise

DEF


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2022)

*During Every Fight

G H I*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Go Home Immediately 

JKL


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2022)

Judges know legalisms.

M N O


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2022)

Many Non Officials

Y N S


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2022)

*You never sneeze!

P Q R*


----------



## GoneFishin (May 16, 2022)

Please quit replying

STU


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2022)

Stop  The  Usurper

V   W   X


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2022)

Tiny, you've derailed the game yet again. After Many Non Officials, the three letters were supposed to be P Q R. Thanks to Citygirl for putting us back on track.

Very white xrays

Y Z A


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2022)

*You Zagged Already

B C D*


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2022)

Buy crispy donuts

E F G


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

Enjoy figs gratefully.

HIJ


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Handling Indian Jalapeños 
 KLM


----------



## GoneFishin (May 18, 2022)

Killer leaves Monday

NOP


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Never open Poison

QRS


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2022)

Queens reign supreme

T U V


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

The ultimate vexation.

WXY


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2022)

Who xpects Yolanda?

Z A B


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

Zola adores berries

CDE


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2022)

Cool  Dank   Evening

F   G   H


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

Feed Good Habits

IJK


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2022)

I'm just kidding

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Lost My Necklace

OPQ


----------



## GoneFishin (May 20, 2022)

Old Porter Quit

RST


----------



## Lavinia (May 20, 2022)

Rub sore toes.

UVW


----------



## GoneFishin (May 20, 2022)

Used vaseline wednesday 

XYZ


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2022)

*Xero Yak Zoos

A B C*


----------



## Lavinia (May 20, 2022)

All brownies collected.

DEF


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

Deliberately Extracting Figs 

GHI


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2022)

General  Health Information

J   K    L


----------



## Lavinia (May 21, 2022)

Jousting knights lunge

MNO


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2022)

*My New Orchids*

P Q R


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2022)

Practically Quiet Refrigerator

STU


----------



## Sassycakes (May 21, 2022)

Strange Tunnel Underground 

VWX


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2022)

Very Wise X-ray

Z  A  B


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2022)

Zanzibar, Africa Backcountry 

CDE


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

Canada Demands Exports

FGH


----------



## Lavinia (May 22, 2022)

Fish get hungry

IJK


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

International Jets King-sized

LMN


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2022)

*Like Meat Now

O P Q*


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2022)

Open Presents Quick

R S T


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2022)

Reserve Some Time

U V W


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2022)

Use Vented Windows

X Y Z


----------



## Lavinia (May 22, 2022)

X-ray your zygomas.

ABC


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2022)

All become codgers

D E F


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2022)

*David Entered Fulltime

G H I*


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

Glass Houses Intrigue

JKL


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2022)

Just keep laughing.

M N O


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

Mansion Not Occupied

PQR


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

Personal Questions rejected

STU


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2022)

Sharks travel underwater

V W X


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2022)

Vital waterproof xylophones 

Y Z A


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2022)

Your Zone Area

B C D


----------



## Lavinia (May 23, 2022)

Better close door.

EFG


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2022)

Energetic First Goal

HIJ


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2022)

Have I  Joined?

K   L   M


----------



## Lavinia (May 23, 2022)

Knit large mittens.

NOP


----------



## Owlivia (May 24, 2022)

Naked On Purpose

Q  R  S


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

Quietly Reserving Student

TUV


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Tweed Under Vest

WXY


----------



## Owlivia (May 24, 2022)

Will Xray Yogurts.

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

Zithers are Beautiful

CDE


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2022)

Careful Driving Expected

FGH


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2022)

Family  Group  Holiday

I  J   K


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Italians juggle kittens!

LMN


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Loud Music Now

OPQ


----------



## tinytn (May 26, 2022)

Our poor Queen!

R R N


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2022)

RST

Ragged Sunflower T-shirt  

UVW


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Ultra-Violet Window

XYZ


----------



## GoneFishin (May 26, 2022)

Ugly violent weather

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

@GoneFishin ...you need to try again...


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2022)

X-ray Yellow Zinnias

ABC


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2022)

Applesauce  Bundt Cake

D   E   F


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2022)

Desperately Exhausted Frog


GHI


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2022)

*Great Hay Information

J K L*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

Jam Keeps longest

MNO


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2022)

My Neice Overreacted

P Q R


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2022)

Placate Quacking Roosters!  



STU


----------



## Sassycakes (May 27, 2022)

Steve travels underground  

VWX


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2022)

Victor wants Xanax

Y Z A


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2022)

Yetis zip around

B C D


----------



## tinytn (May 27, 2022)

*Big City Denver*

*G Y R *


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2022)

^^^^^^^

Big City Denver

E F G


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2022)

Engineers Followed Graphs

HIJ


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2022)

Horatio is jolly!

K L M


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2022)

Kangaroos Like Macaroons

N O P


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2022)

*No Other Person

Q R S*


----------



## tinytn (May 28, 2022)

*Quit reading signs

T G S*


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2022)

Tiny, for some reason you seem to have trouble following the rules of this game. This is not the "Write a sentence with 5 words" game, where you take the last letter of each word and use it to start a new word in a 5-word sentence.

In this game, you are supposed to just follow the alphabet. So, after Quit Reading Signs, the next three words should begin with T U V.  You've made this same mistake at least 3 times.

So, the next three letters are T U V.


----------



## Lavinia (May 28, 2022)

Thrill Unruly Vagrants

W X Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

Will Xylophones Yodel ?

ZAB


----------



## Lavinia (May 29, 2022)

Zeppelins Are Balloons

C D E


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2022)

Camels dance energetically

F G H


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2022)

Frogs get hiccups 

I J K


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2022)

Indoor Jacket Knitting

LMN


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2022)

*Like Many Newspapers

O P Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

Olivia preferred quokkas

RST


----------



## JustBonee (May 30, 2022)

Road Signs  Tricky

U   V    W


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

Ultra-violet Windows

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

Xavier yelled "Zorro!"

A B C


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2022)

Addition becomes cumbersome

D E F


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2022)

Divisions Effect Families

GHI


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2022)

Giraffes hate indigestion 

J K L


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

Jedi Knights Linger

M N O


----------



## JustBonee (May 30, 2022)

Make New Options

P   Q   R


----------



## Owlivia (May 30, 2022)

Petunia Quickly Ran

S T U


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2022)

Sore throats, ugh!

(Giraffes hate them even more than indigestion, Sparky.)
V W X


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

Very weak xenophobes

Y Z A


----------



## tinytn (May 30, 2022)

Yak Zoo Animals

K O S


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

B C D (tinytn)

Better Come Down

E F G


----------



## Owlivia (May 30, 2022)

Elephants Feel Grief

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Harry is Jealous

KLM


----------



## Lavinia (May 31, 2022)

Kittens Love Milk

N O P


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2022)

*Nine Other Packages

Q R S*


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2022)

Quaint  Rustic Stoneware

T  U   V


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2022)

Tyrants urge violence

W X Y


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2022)

Weird Xylophoning Yetis

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Zebras' are behaving

CDE


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2022)

*Central Delivery Entrance

F G H*


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Forgiveness Goes Haywire

I J K


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2022)

I Just Know

L M N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2022)

*Let Me Nap

O P Q*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2022)

Octopi Prefer Quails

R S T


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2022)

Roosters sound terrible

U V W


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 1, 2022)

Unused velvet wanted

X Y Z


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2022)

Xanthic yodelers Zumba 

A B C


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 3, 2022)

Animals Bring Chaos

D E F


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 3, 2022)

*Deer even forget.

G H I*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 3, 2022)

Giant hats intimidate.

J K L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Jerking Karate Lunges

MNO


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2022)

Machines Need Oil

P Q R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2022)

Please  Quit  Raining

S   T   U


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2022)

Shined the Utensils 

D E S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2022)

*V W X*

Very wet xylophone

Z A B


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Zygotes At Beginnings


C D E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2022)

Changed Dangerous Emissions

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2022)

Flowers Grow Huge

I J K


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2022)

Icelanders juggle kippers

L M N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2022)

*Let's   Make  Noise

O  P   Q  *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Orchestra Practiced Quietly

RST


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2022)

Raisin Snack Treats

UVW


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Upset Venetian Wallflowers

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2022)

Xtinguish Your Zipper!

A B C


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Amazing baked cookies!

DEF


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2022)

Don't Eat Fast

G H I


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2022)

Get here immediately

J K L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Joan kissed Larry.

M N O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Marriage needs overhauling

PQR


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

People Quit Regularly

STU


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2022)

Saddle That Unicorn

V W X


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

Very wide xylophone

YZA


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

Young zoo attendant

B C D


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2022)

*B*aking* C*akes *D*aily

*B C D*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

EFG

Every flower grows.

HIJ


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2022)

*H*appy _*i*_n* J*apan

K L M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

Kept Leftover Macaroni.  

NOP


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2022)

Narrow  Open  Path

Q   R   S


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

Quacking Rooster's Suspicious.  

TUV


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

Trade Unions vary.

W X Y


----------



## Sunny (Jun 8, 2022)

Wilhemina Xpertly Yodels

Z A B


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

Zany    adorable   bunnies

C  D   E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2022)

Cheap donut ends

F G H


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Fabulous  Gowns  Here

I J K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

Irish Judge's Knowledge 

LMN


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2022)

Like my name

OPQ


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2022)

Open Package Quickly

R  S   T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 9, 2022)

Raccoons Steal Tremendously

U V W


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Upset Violet's Water

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2022)

Xray Your Zebra.

A B C


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 10, 2022)

All buns cooked

D E F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

Damning Evidence Forwarded

GHI


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2022)

Galloping  Horse  Image

J  K   L


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2022)

Jets kept landing. 

M


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

M N O

Men Need Overseers

P Q R


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2022)

Pretty Quick Response

S T U


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

Strings Tied Underneath

V W X


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2022)

Vocal Wolves Xamined  

YZA


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

You Zap Ants

B C D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2022)

Bargain Cheap Donuts 

E F G


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2022)

Exasperating Failing Grades

HIJ


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

He Is Jealous

K L M


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2022)

Kids Like Monsters

N O P


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 11, 2022)

*Nora Opened Presents

Q R S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

Questions require Solutions

TUV


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2022)

Teacakes Usually Vanish

W X Y


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2022)

Wales Xports Yams

Z A B


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

Zebras Are Belligerent

C D E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

*Camels Desire Earrings

F G H*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 12, 2022)

Fred gripped Helen 

I J K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

Interesting Juicy Ketchup

LMN


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

*Like Many Newspapers

O P Q*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

Opaque Purple Quartz

RST


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

Rescue Scorched Toast

U V W


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Under Velour Wrap

XYZ


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

X-ray Your Zip

A B C


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 13, 2022)

*All Babies Cry

D E F*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2022)

Don't eat fluff

G H I


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2022)

Grandparents Hate Ice

J K L


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2022)

Just Keep  Laughing

M   N  O


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 13, 2022)

*My neighbor's observant

P Q R*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

Put questions responsibly

S T U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Some Therapists understand

VWX


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Vanity Will  Xray

Y  Z  A


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2022)

Yuri Zips Along

B C D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2022)

Better Cook Dumplings 

E F G


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

Enoug*h *fo*r *Guest*s

H R S *


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 14, 2022)

H I J

Hate ironing jumpers

K L M


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2022)

*Keith Loves Margie

N O P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2022)

Natural   Open   Pavilion

Q   R   S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2022)

Questions Raise Suspicion

T U V


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 14, 2022)

Tubes Use Valves

W X Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

Walking Xtra  Yards

Z   A   B


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2022)

Zithers Are Brilliant 

C D E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 15, 2022)

Charlotte danced enough

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2022)

Flowers get heavenly.

I J K


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Ignorant juveniles kick

L M N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

Lake  Mead,   Nevada

O  P   Q


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

Older Peoples' Questions

RST


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2022)

Rats Smell Terrible

U V W


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Resist singing tunelessly

U V W


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Umbrellas vary wondrously

X Y Z


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2022)

Xenomorphic Yodelers Zigzag 

A B C


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Apples Bring Cider

D E F


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2022)

Dodge exploding frogs!

G H I


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2022)

General   Heat  Index

J   K   L


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Juvenile Kangaroos Leap

M N O


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2022)

Make No Overtures

P Q R


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 17, 2022)

Poor Quality Rejects

S T U


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2022)

Silence That Ukulele

V W X


----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2022)

Vern  worked  X-rays

N D S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2022)

Another mistake, Tiny.

Y Z A is next, not N D S.   

Your zipper's agape!

B C D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

Ballerinas can dance

EFG


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2022)

Embarrassingly fall, gracefully

H I J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2022)

Hysterical ink juggling 

K L M


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2022)

*K*ids Love Mom's

N O P


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

Nobody obeys pensioners.

Q R S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2022)

Quotes rarely surprise

T U V


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2022)

Try universal Vaccines

Y L S


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2022)

WXY

We X-ray You

ZAB


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

Zephyrs Are Blowing

C D E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Children done eating.

FGH


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 19, 2022)

Fish Get Hungry

I J K


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2022)

I Just Know

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)

Lovely Maroon Nails

OPQ


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2022)

*Only pants qualify!

R S T*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2022)

Resist Some Temptation 

U V W


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2022)

Use Volcano Watchfulness!

X Y Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

X-ray your Zebra

ABC


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

Adorable    Big   Cat

D  E   F


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2022)

Defy Every Fascist

G H I


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*Gather Hotter Information

J K L*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

Jokes Kindle Laughter

M N O


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2022)

Might Need Ointment 

P Q R


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

Proper Queens Reign

S T U


----------



## tinytn (Jun 21, 2022)

Stay tuned Ya'll

V W X


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

V W X

View Waiting X-rays

Y Z A


----------



## tinytn (Jun 21, 2022)

Yolanda's  zoo animals 

B C D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

Broken Carrots Destroyed

EFG


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2022)

Eat Fresh Groceries

H I J


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*Hate Idiot Jokers

K L M*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

Kill Lights Midnight

NOP


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

No Others Possible

Q R S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2022)

Questions require solutions

TUV


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2022)

Try Underwater Volleyball

W X Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2022)

Will Xylophonists Yodel?

Z A B


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 22, 2022)

Zoologists Are Brainy

C D E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 22, 2022)

*Candy Delights Everyone.

F G H*


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 22, 2022)

Flights Going Hourly

I J K


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2022)

*In jailhouse kitchens.

L M N *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2022)

Love My Newspaper

O P Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2022)

Open Package  Quickly

R  S  T


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2022)

Really Slow Tortoise 

U V W


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 23, 2022)

Umbrella Very Wet

X Y Z


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2022)

*Xeroxing Your Zoo

A B C *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2022)

Alligator Beauty Contest  


DEF


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 24, 2022)

Don't enter forest.

G H I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Grandmothers' have Intuition

JKL


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2022)

Jesters Keep Laughing 

M N O


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2022)

Make New Omelets

E W S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2022)

*P Q R^^^^^^^^

Please Quiz Robert

S T U*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 25, 2022)

Students take umbrellas.

V W X


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

Very wearisome xylophone! 

YZA


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2022)

*Yolanda zoomed already!

B C D*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

Batches Came Delivered

EFG


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 25, 2022)

Elves Fight Gnomes

H I J


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2022)

Hooded Insulated Jacket

K  L   M


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2022)

*Kangaroos Laugh Merrily

N O P*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2022)

Never Overdo Peanuts

Q R S


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 26, 2022)

Queens Reign Supremely.

T U V


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Taking Umbrage Vehemently

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2022)

With Xcited Yelling

Z A B


----------



## tinytn (Jun 27, 2022)

*Z*ebra's* a*nd* B*ears

*C D E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2022)

Coded Door Entry

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2022)

Forget Going Home

I J K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

Interesting Jewelry Kit

LMN


----------



## tinytn (Jun 27, 2022)

Lost my nametag

O P Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Open Parliament Questions.. ( it's a thing here )

RST


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2022)

Really Severe Tennis

U V W


----------



## tinytn (Jun 28, 2022)

Usually Victory  Wins

X Y Z


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2022)

Xmas Yuletide Zithering 

A B C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2022)

Abandoned Black Car

DEF


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2022)

Dancers Enjoy Flamenco

G H I


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2022)

Greenland Has Ice

J K L


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 29, 2022)

*Jokers Keep Laughing

M N O*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 29, 2022)

*Made  New  Offers

P  Q  R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2022)

Pink  Quilted Robe

S  T  U


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2022)

Shade trees Uncommon

VWX


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

View with X-rays

YZA


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 30, 2022)

You Zap Aliens

B C D


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2022)

*Beautiful Candles Decorated

E F G*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2022)

Elections Fill Gaps

H I J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippos In Jeans

K L M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2022)

Kids  Late Matinee

N  O   P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2022)

Nice Old People

Q R S


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 1, 2022)

Questionnaire Requires Signature

T U V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Tactics Upset Voters

 WXY


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2022)

Who Xrayed You?

Z A B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Zebras annoy bats.

CDE


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2022)

Colorful  Dancing  Exit

F  G   H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2022)

Fourth!  Grilled Hotdogs!

I J K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2022)

Invisible Japanese Kimono  

L M N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2022)

Large Men's Neckties

O P Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2022)

Old problems queried

RST


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2022)

Rarely solved, though

U V W


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2022)

Upset Voters wishes

XYZ


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 2, 2022)

X-rayed Your Zygon

A B C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2022)

Apple  Butter  Churning

D  E   F


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 3, 2022)

Deaf Elephants Fumble

G H I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2022)

Giraffes hate indigestion

J K L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2022)

Just keep laughing

M N O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2022)

Minor Nuisances Overlooked

PQR


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2022)

Peter Quit Running


STU


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

Straightening the Umbrella

VWX


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 4, 2022)

Very Wet Xylophone

Y Z A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

Yearly Zoom Appointment.

BCD


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2022)

Bought Cheap Doorknobs 

E F G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)

Endured family gathering

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

Hard Inspirational Job

KLM


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2022)

Kites Look Marvelous

N O P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2022)

Newts On Patrol 

Q R S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2022)

Quiet  Rainy  Scene

T  U   V


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 5, 2022)

Turn Up Volume

W X Y


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2022)

Wales xports yaks

Z A B


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2022)

Zzzz At Bedtime

C D E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2022)

*Children deny everything.

F G H*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2022)

Freshman Girls Highschool

*N S L*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2022)

New slender Lizard

MNO


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2022)

^ ^ ^ 
I J K

I just know

L M N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2022)

Ligywigy Means Nothing

O P Q


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2022)

Open Present Quick !

R S T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2022)

Revising some tests 

UVW


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2022)

Unique Volcano Watchers

X Y Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Xtremely Yellow Zinnia

ABC


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2022)

Absorbent Boats Capsize 

D E F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2022)

Don't eat frogs!

G H I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Guess how intriguing!

JKL


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2022)

*Just Keep Looking

M N O*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Meals Not Offered

PQR


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 8, 2022)

Pub Quiz Round

S T U


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Shorten 'Till Useful.

VWX


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2022)

Viewing women's' X-rays

YZA


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2022)

Your zebra's absconding!

B C D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Blueberry Cake Delicious!

EFG


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2022)

Elusive Frothy Gateau 

H I J


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2022)

*Harry is jumpy!

K L M*


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

Knives Look menacing

N O P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2022)

No opera, please.

Q R S


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Quality Really Slipping

TUV


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

Toy Umbrellas Vary

W X Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Wanda X-rayed Yvonne

ZAB


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Zoos are bad

CDE


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 10, 2022)

Codes Don't Expire

F G H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2022)

*Four girls hiked!

I J K*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2022)

Impulse justifies kissing

L M N


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 10, 2022)

Loving Mothers Nurture

O P Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2022)

Orangutans Play Quoits 

R S T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Reviving sycamore trees

UVW


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 11, 2022)

Understand Very Well

X Y Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2022)

X-tra Young Zhos

A  B  C


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 13, 2022)

All Babies Cry

D E F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2022)

Don't Eat Flamingos 

G H I


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2022)

Get Help Immediately 

J K L


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Just Keep Laughing

M N O


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2022)

Models Never Overeat

P Q R


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 16, 2022)

Petty Quarrels Revile

S T U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2022)

Sharks Travel Underwater 

V W X


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Vicious Wandering Xylophones

Y Z A


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

Young Zebras Attack

B C D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

.....Because Cougars Dance..

EFG


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2022)

Oops


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2022)

Every Flower Grows

H I J


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2022)

Having  Ill - Judgment

K  L   M


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2022)

*Keep little mealworms

N O P*


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

No Opinions Please

Q R S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2022)

Questions require solutions

TUV


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2022)

Teachers use verbs

W X Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2022)

Weidos X-ray Yogurt  

Z A B


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 18, 2022)

Zany Acrobats Bounce

C D E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2022)

Create Dynamic Energy

FGH


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 19, 2022)

Fire Gets Hot

I J K


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2022)

Insects Jump Kilometers

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Logical Mathematical Numbers

OPQ


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 20, 2022)

Opinions provoke quarrels

R S T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2022)

Really, so tacky

U V W


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 20, 2022)

Ugly Vest Wearers

X Y Z


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

Xylitol Yields Zantac

ABC


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2022)

Abject behaviour crushed 

DEF


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2022)

Don't ever forget

G H I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2022)

Grow High Irises 

J K L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2022)

Jesters keep laughing

M N O


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2022)

Man's Never Organized

S R D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2022)

P Q R

Prefer Quiet Roosters

S T U


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 22, 2022)

Sour Tastes Unpleasant

V W X


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2022)

*Very Wet Xerox's.

Y/Z/A*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2022)

Yellow Zebra attack


B C D


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 22, 2022)

Boys Cause Damage

E F G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2022)

Emergency Funds Gathered

HIJ


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Hurricane In Jakarta!

KLM


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2022)

Keep  Lucky  Money

N  O  P


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 24, 2022)

Nibbling on Peanuts

Q R S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Queen reads statement

TUV


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2022)

Try undeerwater vaccination

W X Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2022)

*Wendy Xeroxed You

Z A B*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2022)

Z A B are next.

Zebras ate Bertram.

C D E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Cats Do Entertain

F G H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)

Family Grandparents Honored

I  J  K


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2022)

I jogged kilometers!

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2022)

Last Minute Notice

OPQ


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2022)

One pertinent question

R S T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2022)

Road  Sign  Troubling

U   V   W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2022)

Universal Van Wagons

X Y Z


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2022)

Xenophobic yetis zigzag 

A B C


----------



## RubyK (Jul 29, 2022)

Amazon Box Collection

D E F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2022)

Don't ever forget

G H I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Good Handshakes Impress

JKL


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Jerry Kept Losing

MNO


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

Men Never Ovulate

P Q R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2022)

Paternity Questions remain

STU


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 30, 2022)

Sexy, Tantalising Undies

V W X


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2022)

Very Weird Xrays

Y Z A


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2022)

*Yes, Zelda Agrees

B C D*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2022)

Big City Director 

G Y R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2022)

E F G

Emus Found Gold 

H I J


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2022)

He's In Jail

K L M


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 30, 2022)

Killjoys Love Moaning

N O P


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 31, 2022)

Next one, please

Q R S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2022)

Quaint   Restaurant Setting

T   U   V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2022)

*Teachers Use Vacations

W X Y*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2022)

We Xray You

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Zephyrs are Breezes

CDE


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2022)

Camels Don't Explode 

F G H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2022)

Found Garden  Hose

I  J   K


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2022)

Is Junk Keepable?

L M N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Love My Nana

OPQ


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2022)

Open Package  Quickly

R   S   T


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 2, 2022)

Rain Still Teeming

U V W


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2022)

*Unlike Vicious Waves

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2022)

*Xerox your zirconia

A B C*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2022)

Antarctica Becomes Cold

D E F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2022)

Demand  Equal   Feedback

G  H   I


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2022)

Ghosts Have Insomnia

J K L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

Just keep looking

MNO


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2022)

Musical  New Orleans

P  Q  R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2022)

Pretty Queer Response

S T U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

Standing Teddy Upright

VWX


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2022)

*Very Weird X-rays

Y Z A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2022)

Yellow  Zinnia  Arrangement

B  C   D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2022)

Be Careful, Darling!

E F G


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 4, 2022)

Enjoy Fragrant Gardenias

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2022)

Hymns  in Jerusalem

KLM


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2022)

Keep Line Moving

NOP


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 5, 2022)

Nice Obliging Policeman

Q R S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

Queens' regimental Squadron 

TUV


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

Timid Under Veil

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2022)

Who xrayed Yolanda?

Z A B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2022)

*Zoo Animals Behaved

C D E*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 6, 2022)

Cute Doggies Entertained

F G H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2022)

*Few Gathered Here

I J K*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 6, 2022)

Illness Justifies Kindness

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

Last Man Named 

OPQ


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2022)

Odd Penguins Quack

R S T


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 7, 2022)

Resist Singing Tunelessly

U V W


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2022)

Usually violets wilt

X Y Z


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2022)

*X-Ray Yvonne's Zinnias

A B C*


----------



## Patek24 (Aug 9, 2022)

Always be closing! (as in Sales)

D E F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2022)

Delicate Eggs Fractured

GHI


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 10, 2022)

Gluttons  Have  Indigestion

J K L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2022)

Jokers keep laughing

MNO


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2022)

*Men Never Overeat

P Q R*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2022)

Please  Quit  Running

S  T   U


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Save Torn Undershirts  (for washing the car?)

VWX


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 10, 2022)

Venus Welcomes Xenophobes

Y Z A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Youthful Zeal Abates.

BCD


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Boys Can Dance

EFG


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2022)

Everyday  Face  Guard

H  I   J


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2022)

Here is Jeremy!

K L M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2022)

Keep Leading  Man

N  O  P


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2022)

No old people

Q  R S


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 12, 2022)

Queues Require Standing

T U V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Telescopic Uranus Views 

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2022)

Wear xtreme yellow

Z A B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2022)

Zipper about bursted !

C D E


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2022)

Come down, Edgar!

F G H


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 13, 2022)

Farmers Gather Harvests

I J K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Israeli  Juniper Kegs

LMN


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 14, 2022)

Lenient Mothers Neglect

O P Q


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2022)

Oswald's Porcupine Quivers

R S T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

Remembering Summer trips

UVW


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2022)

Understanding Voltaire's Writing

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2022)

Xamine Your Zipper

A B C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2022)

*Amy became calm!

D E F*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

Dangerous Elephants Flee

GHI


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

_Go Hither Immediately!

J K L_


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2022)

Just Keep Leading

M  N  O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Make new Obligations

PQR


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2022)

People  Quickly  Rallied

S  T  U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Sending Teenagers Upstairs

VWX


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

Visit Without Xpectations.

Y Z A


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2022)

Yes, Zachary absconded

 C D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

CDE

Changing Direction Easily

FGH


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

Family Going Home

I J K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

Indian Jackal Keeper

LMN


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 20, 2022)

Loose Molar Niggles

O P Q


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2022)

Our Pet Quail

R S T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

Reversing sister's truck

UVW


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

Under Valued Workers

X Y Z


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Xraying Your Zippity 

A B C


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

All Babies Cry

D E F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2022)

Dwindling economic finances

GHI


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2022)

Get here immediately.

J K L


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2022)

Just kidding Luke

MNO


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Mondays' Non-Operational 

PQR


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2022)

Pretty quick response

S T U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2022)

_Slept Through Upheaval

VWX_


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2022)

Very waxy xrays

Y Z A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2022)

Yellow Zebra Abnormal! 

BCD


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Blue Candle Decoration

EFG


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2022)

Ergonomic Furniture's Great

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

Helping in Jerusalem 

KLM


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

Kicking little marbles....

NOP


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2022)

Not one person

Q R S


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

Quit Rocking Ship! 

TUV


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 24, 2022)

Take Up Volleyball

W X Y


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2022)

Why xpect yentas?

Z A B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

Zoned Area Boundaries

CDE


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2022)

*Central Dispatch Editor

F G H*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 24, 2022)

Fishermen get hooked

M T D


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 24, 2022)

I J K

Irate Jerboas Kick

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Lads make noise

OPQ


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2022)

Our porch quivers

R S T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2022)

*Rabbits Serve Tea

U V W*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 25, 2022)

Unique View Wanted

X Y Z


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2022)

Xamine Your Zeitgeist

A B C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2022)

*All Boaters Course

D E F*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2022)

Do  Everything  Fairly

G  H  I


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 26, 2022)

Good Honey Invigorates

J K L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2022)

Just Keep Looking

M N O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 26, 2022)

Making no Offers 

G O S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2022)

GOS ?  ^^

PQR

Palace Queen Reigns


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2022)

S T U

She Tries Urgently

V W X


----------



## tinytn (Aug 26, 2022)

Valuable Waxed Xerox

Y Z A


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2022)

*Yaks Zoom Around

B C D*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2022)

Butter Can Drip

E F G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2022)

*Every Fox Growls

H I J*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2022)

Holiday in June

KLM


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Kite looks marvelous!

NOP


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2022)

Nana  often  parties

Q  R  S


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Quickly Resolve Situation

TUV


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2022)

Theatre Upper Viewing 

WXY


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Wonderful xylophone, yesterday!   

ZAB


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 29, 2022)

Zeppelins Are Balloons

C D E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2022)

Call daughter  everyday

F  G  H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2022)

Frogs Generally Hop

I J K


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 29, 2022)

In Jumps Kermit

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2022)

Learning Mathematical Numbers

OPQ


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2022)

Or Posing Questions

R S T


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 30, 2022)

Resist Strong Temptations

U V W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2022)

Use  Various Websites.

X   Y   Z


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Xavier Yawned - Zzz 

A B C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Amazing batter Cake

DEF


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

Defeat Every Foe

G H I


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Gordon Hugged Irene

J K L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Just kicking leaves! 

MNO


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Marking numbers out

PQR


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

People Quietly Read

S T U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Subway Train Underground

VWX


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Vera Was X-rayed

YZA


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

Your Zeal Astounds

B C D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2022)

Babies Cry Daily!

E F G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Each flower grows.

HIJ


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2022)

Held In Jail

KLM


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

Kittens Love Mittens

N O P


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Nearby Old Pasture

QRS


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 3, 2022)

Questions Reveal Secrets

T U V


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Toddlers Upset Vases

WXY


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Warren X-rayed Yvonne

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Zoos are Boring

CDE


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Came down early. _(woke at 6am) _

F G H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Flowers growing Happily

IJK


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2022)

*I Just Kicked

L M N*


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Let's Make Nougat

O P Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Outdoor Parade Quadrant 

RST


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Rather sunny today

U V W


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2022)

Ugly volcano weather

X Y Z


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Xandra yawned.. Zzz

A B C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Amazon Boxed Crate 

DEF


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Do Elephants Forget?

G H I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Gorillas Have Intuition

JKL


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Just Keep Laughing 

M N O


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2022)

Most Nannies Overprotect

P Q R


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Please quietly read

S T U


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Stars Twinkle Utterly

V W X


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Viewing Wendy's X-Ray

Y Z A


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Young Zara Admires.

B C D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2022)

*Barbie Carried Duke

E F G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

Eagles Flew Gloriously

H I J


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Helen is Jumping

K L M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2022)

*Kevin Loves Macaroons!

N O P*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2022)

Never opine petulantly

Q R S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Questions require solving

TUV


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

Tasks Under Valued

WXY


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2022)

William xeroxed Yearbook

ZAB


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2022)

Zachary always belches

C D E


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2022)

*Carl delivers eggs!

F G H *


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Few Give Hugs

I J K


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2022)

Idiots juggle knives

L M N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2022)

*Little Man's Name

O P Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

Outdoor Public Queue

RST


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 5, 2022)

Running Straight Through

U V W


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2022)

Unripe Vegetables Wait

X Y Z


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Xavier yelled ''Zachary!''

A B C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Adopted Baby Cries

DEF


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Did Eddie fall?

G H I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Grand Hotel Infiltrated

JKL


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2022)

Jumping kangaroos laugh

M N O


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 6, 2022)

Men Never Ovulate

P Q R


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Please! ''Quietly read''

S T U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Silver Tarnishes Unevenly

VWX


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

Vows Will Xpire

Y Z A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2022)

Your  Zoom  Application 

B  C  D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Bandage Crepe Dressing

EFG


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2022)

Exercise feels good

H I J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2022)

Halibut Is Juicy

KLM


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2022)

Ken Likes Molly

N O P


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 13, 2022)

Now Open Presents

Q R S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2022)

Quit Reclusively Smoking!

T U V


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2022)

Tempting Upgraded Vaccuum (cleaner)

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2022)

Walter Xpects You

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Zipped along busily 

CDE


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Call Doctor Edwards

L R S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2022)

F G H

Found Good Horseshoes

I J K


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2022)

Iconic  Jumping  Kangaroo

L  M  N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2022)

Lemon Marangue Nourishment!

O P Q


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 15, 2022)

*Other People Quit

R S T*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Real Sunny Tomorrow!

L Y W


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

*U*nder* V*egetable*  W*aste

*X Y Z *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2022)

Xclude Your Zebra

A B C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2022)

*All Better Cuts

D E F*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

Dianas' Estranged Family

GHI


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

George's Happy Inheritance

J K L


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2022)

Jangle  Keys  Loudly

M  N  O


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2022)

Make No Overtures

P Q R


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 19, 2022)

Prime Quinces Ready

S T U


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Stained T-shirt Unused 

VWX


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2022)

Very  Wide  X-ray

Y  Z   A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Your Znooze Alarm   




BCD


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2022)

*Border Collie Dog

E F G*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Egyptian Foreign General

HIJ


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Hurrying Into Jail

KLM


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2022)

Kangaroos like mooing

N O P


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 20, 2022)

Kindly Leave Money

N O P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2022)

No  Other  Plans

Q  R   S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2022)

Quit Reacting Stupidly!

T U V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2022)

*Test Underground Vents

W X Y*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Worrisome X-rays Yesterday

ZAB


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

Zips are broken 

CDE


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2022)

Children do exasperate

F G H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2022)

*Falls Get Hospitalization

I J K*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2022)

It jerked Knees.  

LMN


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2022)

Lana made Noodles

O P Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

Obviously Pedantic Questions 

RST


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2022)

Repair Sink Tomorrow

UVW


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 21, 2022)

Umbrellas Vary Wildly

X Y Z


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

Xrayed  your  Zebra

Y Z  A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2022)

ABC

Average Beverage Cost

DEF


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2022)

*Dogs Eat Fish

G H I*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Giving Heavenly Inspiration

JKL


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2022)

Just Keep Looking

M N O


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 22, 2022)

My Nose Oozes

P Q R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

Poetry Quiz Repeats

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

STU

Serve the Underdog

VWX


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

Valuable White Xylophone

YZA


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 22, 2022)

You Zap Aliens

B C D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2022)

Baby  Carriage  Decor

E  F  G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2022)

Expect Four Gnus

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

Hurricanes in July

KLM


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

Kittens Love Milk

N O P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

Never open Poison

QRS


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2022)

Quit reading smut!

T U V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2022)

*Turn up volume!

W X Y*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2022)

Want extra yogurt 

Z A B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2022)

Zealous  Alley Bowling

C  D  E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2022)

Cheap donuts explode 

F G H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2022)

Fish get high.

I J K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

Indian Jackfruit Kebab

LMN


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2022)

Lions make noise 

O P Q


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2022)

Organic pineapples?  Quaint!

R S T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2022)

Real Stars Twinkle
 

UVW


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 2, 2022)

Underground Vault Welcomes

X Y Z


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2022)

Xpand your zest!

A B C


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)

Alfred began cautiously.

DEF


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2022)

*Darla Eats Fish!

G H I*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2022)

Gone Home Instead.

JKL


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Janet knitted leggings

MNO


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2022)

My New Octopus

Q R S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2022)

Quietly  resume  schedule

T   U   V


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 5, 2022)

Tunnels under Vegas

W X Y


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

Wishing Xtra Yearnfully 

ZAB


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2022)

Zaras' Ankle Bracelet

CDE


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2022)

Connie Dances Expertly

F G H


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 6, 2022)

Fish Get Hungry

I J K


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 6, 2022)

Intense Jealousy Kills

L M N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

Leaving My Neighborhood

OPQ


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2022)

Orangutans Prefer Quiche

R S T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2022)

Run  Some  Tests

U  V  W


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 6, 2022)

Use Vented Water

X Y Z


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2022)

X-ray Yodeling Zebras

A B C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

Arresting Blackmailer Cop

DEF


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 7, 2022)

Dogs Enjoy Fighting.

G H I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

Geraniums Harbour Insects

JKL


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2022)

Just keep looking

 M N O


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2022)

*Many Nomads Object

P Q R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2022)

Pretty Queens Reigned

S T U


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 8, 2022)

Support The Unions

V W X


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Viewing with X-Ray 

YZA


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2022)

Your  Zoom   Application

B  C  D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2022)

Be careful!  Dinosaurs!

E F G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2022)

Everyone fears Godzilla 

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2022)

Harry's Immensely Jovial

KLM


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2022)

Kangaroos love marshmallows

N O P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Never Overturn Plant-pots 

QRS


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2022)

Quite rapid snails

T U V


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 11, 2022)

Try Understanding Voodoo

W X Y


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Wouldn't X-ray You!    

ZAB


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2022)

Zombies are bad

C D E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2022)

Cave Dwellers Escaped

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2022)

Friends gather here

I J K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2022)

Icelanders juggle kippers 

L M N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2022)

Little Men Needed

O P Q


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2022)

One Perfect Quilt

R S T


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 13, 2022)

Rent Somewhere Temporarily

U V W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)

Under Velux Windows 

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2022)

Xpect Yellow Zebras

A B C


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)

Already Been Cheered

D E F


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Don't Ever Forget

G H I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2022)

Get Here Immediately

J K L


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

Jolly King Lear 

Y G R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

MNO...^^^

Make no opinions

PQR


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2022)

*Please Quit Reading

STU*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2022)

Save  The  Unicorn

V  W  X


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2022)

V W X

Victors weird Xray 

Y Z A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Your Zero Answers  

BCD


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2022)

Bananas Can't Dance

E F G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Even Frogs Growl

HIJ


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)

Held In Jail

K L M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2022)

Kept Losing Mittens 

N O P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2022)

No  Other Place

Q  R  S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

Queens Reign Serenely

TUV


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2022)

TV uses violence

W X Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 17, 2022)

When Xmen Yonder 

Z/A B C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2022)

Zips And Buttons 

C D E


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2022)

Call David Ester

F G H


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 17, 2022)

Forget Group Hugs

I J K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm Just Kidding

L M N


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 18, 2022)

Lovable Monkeys Nestle

O P Q


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 18, 2022)

Orange Peel Quivers

R S T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Relaxing scenery today

UVW


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 19, 2022)

Under vexing waters

X/y/z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

X-rayed Your Zebra

A B C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2022)

All Boys clothing

DEF


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2022)

Don't Eat Fog 

G H I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2022)

Get here immediately!

J K L


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2022)

Jesters Keep Laughing

M N O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

Men Need Oats... 

PQR


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 24, 2022)

Pretty quick, really

S T U


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 24, 2022)

Start the utopia

V W X


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2022)

Very Wealthy Xenophile

Y  Z   A


----------



## Jace (Oct 24, 2022)

Yes, Zelda's attractive!  

B C D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

Business Code Directive

EFG


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2022)

Every Flower Grows

H I J


----------



## Jace (Oct 24, 2022)

Has interesting jewelry 

K L M


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 25, 2022)

Kissing Loosens Mouths

N O P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2022)

No  Other  Plans

Q  R   S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2022)

Quick Rhubarb Sandwiches

T U V


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2022)

Talking usually vents

W X Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2022)

Weidos X-ray Yogurt 

Z A B


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 26, 2022)

Zealous Aunts Bicker

C D E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Coded Directions Explained

FGH


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

Feelings Get Hurt

I J K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Istanbul Joined Kingdom.


LMN


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2022)

Long Manual Notice

OPQ


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2022)

Outstanding personal qualities

RST


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 28, 2022)

Revise Subject Thoroughly

U V W


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2022)

Uncooked voles wanted

X Y Z


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

X-ray your Zippers

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Aim Before  Carving

D  E   F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2022)

Do elephants forget?

G H I


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Home Instantly

J K L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)

Jack keeps listening

MNO


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

Many noses ooze

PQR


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 29, 2022)

Pick Quaint Relics

S T U


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2022)

Sharks Terrorize Underwater

V W X


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

Violins With Xylophones

YZA


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2022)

Your Zipper's Apart!

B C D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2022)

*Before Cindy's Dinner!

E F G *


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

Electric Fence Gate

HIJ


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2022)

Hey, I'm Joking!

K L M


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 31, 2022)

Keep Lips Moving

N O P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2022)

No or Perhaps

Q R S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2022)

*Quinn Reads Slow

T U V*


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 31, 2022)

Try Understanding Verbs!

W X Y


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2022)

Y G S

Your going South?

R G H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Try Understanding Verbs!
> 
> W X Y


We Xeroxed Yams

Z A B


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 1, 2022)

Zithers Are Baffling

C D E


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2022)

*Cats Do Entertain

F G H *


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2022)

Fancy  Garden  Hedge

I  J  K


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2022)

Idiotic Jumping Kangaroo

M N O


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

Money Never Owns

P Q R


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 1, 2022)

People Queue Readily

S T U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2022)

Stop Taking Underwear 

V W X


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2022)

Very Weird Xrays

Y Z A


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 2, 2022)

Yachts Zoom Along

B C D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

Bears can Dance

EFG


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2022)

Elegant French Gendarmes

H I J


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 2, 2022)

Humour Implies Jokes

K L M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Kangaroos Like Me!

N O P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2022)

Nice Old Porcupine 

Q R S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2022)

Question ridiculous statements

T U V


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2022)

*Try underground valves.

W X Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Wicked Xavier Yelled

Z A B


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 3, 2022)

Zachary Abhors Biscuits

C D E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Children dance energetically

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2022)

Foolishly getting high

I J K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2022)

*Insects Jump Keenly

L M N*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Loving Mother Nature

OPQ


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 4, 2022)

Operate Projects  Quietly

R S T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

Rolling Steam train

UVW


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2022)

Upper Volcanic Weather

X Y Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2022)

Xenophobic Yaks Zigzag 

A B C


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 5, 2022)

Army  Brigadiers Command

D E F


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

Dozen Eggs Fell

G H I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Gigantic Helsinki Iceberg 

JKL


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2022)

Just Keep Looking 

M N O


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Make  New Options

P  Q  R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2022)

Prefer Quiet Roads

S T U


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2022)

Student Teaching University 

V W X


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2022)

Victor's Waist Xpanded

Y Z A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2022)

Yodeling Zebras Arriving 

B C D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2022)

Begin  counting dots

E  F  G


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 7, 2022)

Everything's freakin' groovy!

H J I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Hot Jalapeños Ingested 

K L M


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 7, 2022)

Knitting Large Mittens

N O P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2022)

Never Omit  Pets

Q  R  S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2022)

Questions Raise Suspicions

T U V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Tourists Use vacations 

WXY


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2022)

Weird Xmas Yodeling

Z A B


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2022)

Zippers Always Break

C D E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

Christmas descends early

FGH


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 14, 2022)

Frosty Giants Hoover

I J K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2022)

I Juggle Kittens

L M N


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 14, 2022)

Let Motorists Negotiate

O P Q


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2022)

Open Presents Quickly

R S T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

Reset  Sailing Time

U  V  W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

Upper Viewing Window

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2022)

Xport Your Zebra

A B C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2022)

A bright collection ...

D  E   F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2022)

*Do Everything Fast

G H I*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

Great Heights Intimidate

JKL


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2022)

Jesters Keep Laughing 

M N O


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2022)

Make No Overtures

P Q R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2022)

Prefer Quiet Rackets 

S T U


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2022)

Strait to Utah

VWX


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2022)

Various Wonky Xylophones 

Y Z A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2022)

Yeti  Zoo  Attraction


B  C  D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2022)

Buy Chocolate Doughnuts!

E F G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Every Frog Grunts

HIJ


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2022)

Here is Joanna!

K L M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2022)

Knitted Little Moonbeams 

N O P


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)

Naked, Or Pajamas?

Q R S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Quarters remain Silver

S N R


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 21, 2022)

T U V

Try Understanding Viennese

W Z Y


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2022)

W X Y

Who Xrayed You?

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

Zebras are Bonkers

CDE


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Can Danes Emigrate?

F G H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

Foxes go hunting

IJK


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2022)

Islanders juggle kelp 

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

Londoners Make Noise

OPQ


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2022)

Old Pelicans Quiver 

R S T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Read Some Thoreau

U V W


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2022)

Unrefrigerated vegetables wilt

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Xaviers' Yellow Zips

ABC


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2022)

All Butterflies Come

D E F


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 29, 2022)

Did everyone forget?

G H I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Garden Hose Imploded

J K L


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 29, 2022)

Jingo Kills Language

M N O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Manufacturing now Overseas

PQR


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2022)

Please Quack Reasonably 

S T U


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2022)

Steal Theodore's Underwear

V W X


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2022)

*Very Wet Xerox!

Y Z A*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2022)

Yodeling Zebras Abound

B C D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2022)

Bickering creates disturbances

E F G


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 1, 2022)

Elderly Females Gossip

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Hummingbirds in July

KLM


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2022)

Kleptomaniacs Like Marshmallows 

N O P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2022)

Newly  Opened Present

Q  R  S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Question Revived Survivor 

TUV


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 2, 2022)

Take Up Vaulting

W X Y


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2022)

Walter Xrays Yaks

Z A B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2022)

*Zebras Always Burp

C D E*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2022)

Chickens Drink Eggnog 

F G H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2022)

*Foxes Get Hairy

I J K*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2022)

Idiots Juggle Kerosene 

L M N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2022)

*Liked Most Neighbors

O P Q*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2022)

Octigenarians Pretend Quaintness

R S T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)

Respected Some Traditions

U V W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

Ushering Visitors Within

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2022)

Xpect Yodeling Zebras

A B C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2022)

Alaskan Bananas Cheap

D E F


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2022)

*Delighted Elf Festivities

G H I*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Gravity Height Increases

JKL


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Jumping Kangaroo Litterbugs 

MNO


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Minks Never Overpopulate

PQR


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2022)

*People Quiz Reindeer  

S T U*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2022)

Santa Toils Unceasingly

V W X


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2022)

Vampires Want Xylene 

X Y Z


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2022)

*X-rayed Yaks Zigzagged

A B C*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

Already bought cookies

D E F


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2022)

*Dogs Eat Faithfully

G H I*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

Girls hate idiots

K B L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2022)

J K L

Just Keep Looking

M N O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2022)

Many New Oranges 

P Q R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Pose question realistically

STU


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2022)

*Start Training Units

V W X*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2022)

Very Wobbly Xrays

Y Z A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2022)

Yesterday's zucchini appetizer

B C D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

Bad Cloudy day

E F G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2022)

Every Flower Grows

H I J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2022)

Hot In Jamaica 

K L M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

Knitting long Mittens 

NOP


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2022)

Navel  Oranges  Packed

Q  R  S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2022)

Quaint Rustic Setting

T U V


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2022)

Trim Unwanted Violets

W X Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2022)

Want Xmas Yodeling 

Z A B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2022)

*Zebras Are Bullies

C D E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Cheaters delete everything 

FGH


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2022)

Fish get hot

I J K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2022)

I just Knew

I T W


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2022)

*L M N^^^^

Like Many Names

O P Q *


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2022)

Old people Quiver

D E R


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 11, 2022)

Didn't Even Realize

T N E


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 11, 2022)

R S T

Resist Singing Tunes

U V W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2022)

Use Various  Weights

X  Y  Z


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2022)

Xray Yellow Zinnias

A B C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2022)

Always Buy Cheese

D E F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

Don't eat figs.

GHI


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2022)

Get hamburgers immediately

J K L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

John Kisses Linda

MNO


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2022)

Many Navel Oranges

P Q R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2022)

Prefer Quiet Rackets 

S T U


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2022)

Stop Tossing Underwear

V W X


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2022)

Very  Wide  Xylophonist

Y  Z  A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2022)

Yodeling Zulus Abound 

B C D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Bat Cave Destroyed

EFG


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

Every freekin' game!

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Hazelnuts in Jam

KLM


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2022)

Keep looking, Mortimer.

N O P


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2022)

No Open Packages

Q R S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Queens' Regiment Salutes

TUV


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2022)

Tessie's underwear vibrates

W X Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2022)

Why Xray Yogurt

Z A B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Zebra's are boring

S E G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2022)

C D E

Cute dancing elephants

F G H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Friday gets Hard

IJK


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2022)

Imogene's jumping kangaroo

L M N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2022)

*List Mary's Name

O P Q*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Over population Quadrupled

R S T


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 19, 2022)

Rub Sore Toes

U V W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

*Use Vacuums wisely

XYZ*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2022)

Xceptional Yak Zoo

A B C


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2022)

*All Boys Come

D E F*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 20, 2022)

Dainty Elephant Feet

G H I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Getting happy ideas

G Y S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2022)

J K L

Just keep laughing

M N O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Making no Offers

PQR


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 20, 2022)

Pointless, questionable response

S T U


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2022)

Snarling transmits ugliness

V W X


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)

View worthless X-rays 

YZA


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

Yolanda's Zoo Animals

B C D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2022)

*Best Catered Dinner

E F G*


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 21, 2022)

Elves Forget Grudges

H I J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Hail in January

KLM


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Keep looking Modernistic

N O P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2022)

Never offend princesses

Q R S


----------



## Ceege (Dec 22, 2022)

Quiz reply supplied

T U V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

Trailing Under Vehicle

(broken _exhaust system pipe)

WXY_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2022)

Wild Xmas Yodeling

Z A B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

Zillion artistic buildings

CDE


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Copied David's Editoral

D S L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Demanding some Logic

MNO


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Movie's now over! 

S W R


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 22, 2022)

P Q R

Please Quote Rites

S T U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

Spaceships travel Upwards

VWX


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2022)

Victorians were xenophobic

Y Z A


----------



## Jace (Dec 23, 2022)

Young Zebras altogether 

B C D


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 24, 2022)

Beans Cause Distention

E F G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Eating Figs Greedily

HIJ


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2022)

Here is Jeremiah!

K L M


----------



## Jace (Dec 24, 2022)

Keep learning mentally 

 N O P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2022)

Never overcook popcorn

Q R S


----------



## Jace (Dec 24, 2022)

Quite reasonably said 

T U V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

Trains Under Viaducts


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2022)

Who Xpects Yogurt 

Z A B


----------



## Jace (Dec 25, 2022)

Zircon... always brilliant 

C D E


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2022)

Cubans dance elegantly

F G H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2022)

*Fred Got Hired

I J K *


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Instantly, Jack knew!

L M N


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 25, 2022)

Let Mother Nap

O P Q


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2022)

Open  Presents  Quickly

R  S  T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2022)

Roses smell terrific

U V W


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 27, 2022)

Unknown Viewers Watching

X Y Z


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2022)

Xylophoning Yetis Zigzag 

A B C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

A Big Cat

D E F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2022)

Don't eat frogs

G H I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

Go hide inside

JKL


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Jill Kept Looking

L T G


----------



## Ceege (Dec 28, 2022)

Let trouble go

H I J


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2022)

^^^^^^^^ Jill Kept Looking

M N O

My Nephew Overate

P Q R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Polish Queen reigns 

STU


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2022)

Snails Taste Unusual

V W X


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Viewing with X-rays

YZA


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2022)

Yapping zebras appear

B C D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2022)

*Bad Carrots Died

E F G *


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 30, 2022)

Endlessly Ferrying Grandchildren

H I J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2022)

Hearing - Impaired Jock

K  L  M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2022)

King Louis Mummified

N O P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2022)

No Ogling Permitted

Q R S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2022)

*Queens Rarely Smile

T U V*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

The undertakers vanished

WXY


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2022)

Who Xrayed Yolanda?

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Zithers are beautiful

CDE


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Cute Dumbo Ears 

E O S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2023)

FGH

Face  Giant  Hurdle

IJK


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2023)

I just know

L M N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Long Muggy Night

OPQ


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2023)

Our Previous Queen

R S T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Rest soundly tonight

UVW


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2023)

Unwashed Vests Wanted

X Y Z


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2023)

Xamine Yugoslavian Zoos

A B C


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Alligators Bite Cheetahs 

DEF


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 2, 2023)

Don't Ever Forget

G H I


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2023)

Get here immediately

J K L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

James Keeps Lions

MNO


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2023)

Might Need Oranges 

P Q R


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2023)

Pretty Quick Response!

S T U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Several Trucks Upended

V W X


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 3, 2023)

Vans Were Xterminated

Y Z A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2023)

You  Zoomed  Around 

B  C  D


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2023)

Big Cheap Diamonds

E F G


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2023)

Edgar Fears Grandma

H I J


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 5, 2023)

He Is Jealous

K L M


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:54 AM)

Knitting Large Mittens

NOP


----------



## Sunny (Friday at 1:49 PM)

Never Open Packages

Q R S


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:32 PM)

Questions Raised separately

TUV


----------



## Pink Biz (Friday at 10:04 PM)

Tom's Underwear Vanished!

W X Y


----------



## Sunny (Saturday at 8:09 AM)

We Xrayed You

Z A B


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 8:59 AM)

Zephyrs are blowing

CDE


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 10:07 AM)

Carl dreaded Easter

F G H


----------



## Sparky (Sunday at 11:43 AM)

Funny Giant Hamsters 

I J K


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:21 PM)

Iron Jail Keys

LMN


----------



## tinytn (Sunday at 7:18 PM)

Lets Make noise

O P Q


----------



## Sunny (Monday at 6:46 AM)

Open Parcels Quickly

R S T


----------



## Sparky (Monday at 11:43 AM)

Recycle Some Toenails 

U V W


----------



## Lavinia (Monday at 11:14 PM)

Umbrellas Vex Walkers

X Y Z


----------



## Citygirl (Tuesday at 8:56 AM)

*Xerox Your Zipper

A B C *


----------



## hollydolly (Tuesday at 10:24 AM)

Amazing Blue Carnations

DEF


----------



## Sunny (Tuesday at 3:23 PM)

Don't Ever Forget

G H I


----------



## hollydolly (Tuesday at 3:33 PM)

Good Handy Instructions

JKL


----------



## tinytn (Tuesday at 7:54 PM)

Just keep looking

M N O


----------



## Sparky (Yesterday at 10:21 AM)

Machines Need Oiling

P Q R


----------



## Sunny (Yesterday at 12:56 PM)

Pretty quick response

S T U


----------



## Lavinia (Yesterday at 1:03 PM)

Slugs Travel Undergound

V W X


----------



## JustBonee (Yesterday at 1:24 PM)

Viewing  Wacky  X-Ray

Y  Z  A


----------



## Sunny (Yesterday at 3:32 PM)

Your Zipper's Agape!


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 3:41 PM)

BCD


Brown Chocolate Drops

EFG


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 5:47 PM)

Eleven Flash Games

H I J


----------

